# What a day!!!



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow!! Today was amazing!!! Met up with a veteran from Texas today and went BTB. We launched across from portifino before sunrise. Trolling a duster rig with frozen cigar minnows on one rod and a rattle trap on the other. There was top water action everywhere. Within minutes I hooked up to a beautiful mahi!! Took a photo and on ice it went. We trolled some more and ran into so many Bonita it was unbelievable. The weather was perfect. The ocean like a sheet of glass. We caught so many Bonita and remora it was crazy. As I’m trolling around I spooked a school of flying fish. About 200 flying fish came out of the water and just flew. It was epic. Not long after the flying fish came a big surprise. COBIA!!!! It was small and released properly but still COBIA!!!! Shaping up to be a great day. We each had 1 lb of frozen cigs and we ran out from catching those pesky Bonita’s. The rattle trap caught plenty of Bonita but the natural bait was producing quality fish. A quick trip to the bait shop and we were back in business and it didn’t take long to land a king Mack. We saw so much today. I never knew that sting rays jumped out of the water and splashed. That was a very interesting thing to see. Almost like they were playing. A giant sea turtle came up to say hey and there was no shortage of dolphins. Flipper and his friends were quite active. All this activity and the surroundings were quite humbling. We hooked 4 more kings but never got them landed. I’m still not sure how they get those hooks out of their mouths. Almost time to go home and what do ya know he catches the largest Spanish Mack I’ve ever seen. Thought it was a king but it was definitely a Spaniard. Got plenty of sun and saw plenty of awesomeness and swam in ultra clear emerald waters then it was time to go. Ugh. Dragging a pro angler sucks. Even with beach wheels. No matter how hard I pray it never gets lighter. Actually it seems to get heavier every step I take. Lol. And all that sweat was worth it. Best damn fishing trip I’ve had in a long time. And just to let everyone know the kings were all caught in 70 ft water. And there were plenty of them.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

It was a beautiful day here too, spent the morning catching bait. Heading offshore early in the morning on a two day trip. Hoping for a couple more beautiful days.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, that is a good day. nice report.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome day with boating several great species!!!


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report at at time there haven't been enough reports posted on the forum. Makes me want to get out there.


----------



## RedfishNone (Mar 4, 2017)

I know my reports are long winded but I try to paint a pic. I wish so bad I had a go pro. The flying fish was something I have never seen. It was majestic. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read my long reports.


----------



## Kalashnikov (May 2, 2018)

It was a great day indeed, thanks for taking me along. I felt like a little kid, it seemed like every 5 minutes I saw something for the first time in my life, it was truly an amazing day. I can't wait until I move to the area next month.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

RedfishNone said:


> I know my reports are long winded but I try to paint a pic. I wish so bad I had a go pro. The flying fish was something I have never seen. It was majestic. Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read my long reports.


Great report, use all the wind you want, I love descriptive posts like this, makes you feel like you were there.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you. Appreciate the report.


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

I wanna go so bad, but I doubt my kayak would do it and I would have no idea what I was doing. Getting into saltwater kayak fishing is proving kinda tricky 😞


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Fishing#3 said:


> I wanna go so bad, but I doubt my kayak would do it and I would have no idea what I was doing. Getting into saltwater kayak fishing is proving kinda tricky 😞


Don't overthink it. Just get out there and give it a shot, it's not and doesn't need to be complicated.


----------



## Fishing#3 (May 10, 2018)

Well I just have a bass fishing kayak that's never seen the sea, so I'm kinda nervous. 😅


----------

